# Welche Bitrate bei Full-HD verwenden?



## huntertech (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich fange langsam an, in die Videobearbeitung einzusteigen und bräuchte da etwas Hilfe von euch. Wenn ich mit Fraps ein Spiel aufnehme (in Full-HD), bekomme ich am Ende riesige Videos raus mit einer Videobitrate von 341 Mbps (!!!!!) und einer Audiobitrate von 1411.2 Kbps. Dadurch sind etwas mehr als 2 Minuten 4GB groß. Wenn ich die Videos dann mit Sony Vegas rendern möchte, welche Bitraten für Audio und Video wären da angebracht, wenn ich Full-HD beibehalten möchte? Ich möchte nicht sichtbar Qualität verlieren aber trotzdem in diesem Rahmen so klein wie möglich bleiben. 

Die Videos, die ich mit Fraps aufnehme haben das Videoformat "FRAPS" und das Audioformat "PCM". Da ich mit Sony Vegas beim Videoformat "Fraps Video Decompressor" keine Bitrate wählen kann und "PCM" ja unkomprimeirt ist (müsste dann doch größer sein?) muss ich die Formate also wechseln. Welche sollte ich da nehmen? MGeg-4 als Videoformat und AC3 als Audioformat?

Gedacht sind die Videos dann eig. fürs Hochladen auf Youtube. Dürfen also 2GB/15min. nicht überschreiten.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Oktober 2010)

Also Blue Ray Quali liegt glaub ich so bei 40MB/s.
Du kannst es ja einfach mal ausprobieren, ab wo dich der Qualitätsverlust stört.
300MB/s hören sich ja fast nach Rohdaten an.


----------



## huntertech (23. Oktober 2010)

Es sind Rohdaten  Also wie gesagt, es ist unglaublich schwer damit zu arbeiten, da Sony Vegas Ewigkeiten zum Einlesen usw. 

Muss ich denn echt jetzt 20x rendern?  Was benutzt ihr denn?`Und welche Audiobitrate nutzt ihr? Ich meine, 1411Kbps hört sich für mich etwas viel an, wenn man sonst immer so bei 128 Kbps ist


----------



## heizungsrohr (23. Oktober 2010)

AVI als Container, H.264 mit rund 10000 kbit/s als Encoder und meistens mp3 mit 256 kbit/s als Audioformat. Die Bildrate des Ausgabevideos sollte unter 30 und über 23 liegen, dann läufts flüssig un braucht wenig Platz. Das H.264 Profil ist dann meistens 4 oder 4.1. Alle Daten gelten für FullHD. Zum Codieren benutz ich meisten "Super", was allerdings mit solchen Rohdaten nich gut klarkommt.

Bei Verständnisfragen, gerne Nachhaken


----------



## huntertech (23. Oktober 2010)

Du willst also, dass ich Super, Sony Vegas und h.264 benutze? Kann ich nicht alles nur mit Vegas machen?


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Oktober 2010)

Nein. 
Du sollst die Rohdaten ins H.264 Format codieren und in einen AVI Container packen. Das sollte mit Sony Vegas gehen, allerdings kenne ich das Programm nicht.
Ansonsten einfach mit irgendeinem Konvertierungsprogramm dahin codieren dahin packen.


----------



## huntertech (23. Oktober 2010)

Nein, Vegas kennt dieses Format nicht. Also erst mit Vegas bearbeiten, dann rendern und dann mit SUPER ins H-264 Format packen? Wenns so ist, mit welchem Format/Bitrate soll ich dann mit Vegas rendern ums dann weiterzuverarbeiten? Und geht dadurch nicht nur Qualität verloren durch dieses dauernde Rendern? Sollte ich da nicht einfach nur mit Vegas ins MG4p-4-Format und so lassen?


----------



## heizungsrohr (24. Oktober 2010)

Probiers einfach mal mit Super, das is kostenlos und vlt. klappts bei dir ja mit den Rohdaten und meinen Einstellungen.


----------



## huntertech (24. Oktober 2010)

SUPER hatte ich schon. Werde morgen mal deine Weise ausprobieren, hoffe, dass es was bringt  Wenn ich dann mit SUPER was draus gemacht habe und dann mit Sony Vegas bearbeite, mit welchem Format soll Vegas dann rendern? Und wieso kommt SUPER mit so riesigen Rohdaten nicht klar?

Habe selbst auch mal versucht, diese Daten direkt mit Vegas zu bearbeiten und dann als MPEG-4 mit 10 Mbps zu rendern. Also das Ergebnis ist echt übel!


----------



## heizungsrohr (24. Oktober 2010)

Naja Super hängt sich bei mir immer auf und reißt den ganzen Rechner mit in den Abgrund, also bei mir jedenfalls. Bei anderen scheints zu funktionieren.


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hmm bei mir funktioniert Super eigentlich recht zuverlässig. Ich hab letztens Videos von meiner Kamera gehabt (zugegeben, nur 720p @ 4MB/s) die um 90° gedreht waren. Also flink mit Virtual Dub richtig gemacht, als Rohdaten im AVI Container gespeichert und dann mit Super nach H.264 im *.mov Container bei 2MB/s codieren lassen.
Das waren mehrere Videos mit insgesamt ca. 400GB Rohdaten, die hat der ganz locker codiert ohne das kleinste Problem. Gut, die RAM Auslastung ging etwas hoch, aber ich bin mit meinen 5GB ausgekommen (lag irgendwo bei 4,4GB, wobei noch ICQ, iTunes, Chrome und so Kram liefen.)


----------



## RC Shad0w (24. Oktober 2010)

ich zeig dir mal schnell meine einstellungen. ich nehm von der xbox 360 mit dem hauppauge hd-pvr auf. dort sind die rohdaten im avchd format und 30 min. sind ungefähr 3 GB groß

mit den einsellungen lade ich videos auf youtube hoch. dabei sind dann 15 minuten nungefähr 700 MB.
mit 6 mb bekommt man aber auch noch rel. gute videos zustande


----------



## huntertech (24. Oktober 2010)

Warum hast du CBR gewählt und nicht VBR? Ich habe gelesen, dass  letzteres besser sein soll, weil es so aufwendigeren Szenen mehr bitrate  geben kann und weniger aufwendigen Szenen eben auch weniger bitrate,  Ich lass grad jedenfalls mal mit deinen Einstellungen und wieder 10M  laufen.


----------



## RC Shad0w (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hab schon bei m usik mit variabler bitrate schlechte erfahrungen gesammelt und ich denke nicht, dass das bild die selbe qualität hat, wie wenn ich mit konstanter bildrate rendere. es kommt halt drauf an, was man damit macht. ich lade die videos mit 2 mbit zu youtube hoch. da ist mir die grösse der datei rel. egal.


----------



## huntertech (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs einfach mal versucht. Der Rendervorgang für die variable bitrate läuft noch, danach mach ich mal mit konstant. Hab bei beiden wie gesagt 10M gewählt, da ich in dieser nicht optimalen Qualität besser vergleichen kann, wer noch schlechter ist


----------



## huntertech (24. Oktober 2010)

Ok, habe jetzt alle drei Videos fertig, also 10M CBR, 10M VBR und 15M VBR. Wenn ich die ersten so vergleiche (mein Video beginnt mit einer sehr auswendigen Regenszene, ist der Anfng der Frachtschiffmission von CoD 4) , gefäll tmir VBR doch irgendwie besser. Und wenn ich das dann mit 15M VBR vergleiche, gefällt mir letzteres doch irgendwie noch etwas besser. Werde dann wohl erstmal bei 15M VBR bleiben, Format war MP4 im WMV Container.

Jetzt aber noch eine Frage an die Anhänger des H.264-Formats: Welchen Vorteil soll ich haben, wenn ich erst mit SUPER die Rohdateien ins H.264-Format konvertiere, dann mit Vegas bearbeite um sie dann doch wieder mit Vegas als MP4 zu rendern?


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Oktober 2010)

Weil es effektiv ist und auch bei verhältnismäßig geringer Bitrate gute Qualität liefert. Ich würde auch auf ein Programm setzen, mit dem ich in H.264 rendern kann.
Ich bin irgendwie ein totaler Fan von dem Format, ich hab damit noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen.


----------



## huntertech (24. Oktober 2010)

Also dann so:

Rohdateien -> Sony Vegas Bearbeitung -> MP4 15M -> H.264 (Bitrate muss ich dann noch herausfinden)

?


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Oktober 2010)

H.264 ist nicht zwingend notwendig. Wenn du mit dem MP4 Ergebnis zufrieden bist gibt es keinen Grund da noch mal umzuwandeln. Schließlich kostet jede Änderung ein bisschen Qualität.


----------



## huntertech (24. Oktober 2010)

Da jede Umwandlung ja eh Quali kostet, würde ich durch H.264 ja nur Verluste machen. Dann bleib ich lieber bei MP4


----------



## heizungsrohr (24. Oktober 2010)

Schick doch die Rohdaten einfach in Super un lass die gleich ins H.264 Format rendern. Die Dateiendung hat übrigens mit der Videoqualität nichts zu tun (soweit ich weiß). Zweimal umcodieren hat nat. keinen Sinn


----------



## huntertech (24. Oktober 2010)

Letztendlich muss ich aber das Video natürlich auch schneiden und bearbeiten, dafür brauch ich Vegas Pro. Also mindestens einmal umrendern muss ich. Jetzt ist nur die Frage, ob es Sinn macht, die von Vegas bearbeiteten Dateien ins H.264-Format zu konvertieren. Ich denke nämlich nicht


----------



## huntertech (30. Oktober 2010)

Habe jetzt mal durchprobiert und die wenigsten Probleme habe ich mit dem MP4-Container, und den Formaten AVC und AAC (Video, Audio). Dann hab ich mal gegoogelt und gemerkt, dass AVC = h.264 ist und somit hattet ihr also recht, dass das ein gutes Format ist 

Dann hab ich also weiterprobiert und nach der optimalen Bitrate gesucht und dafür eine sehr aufwendige Szene aus Medal of Honor genommen. In dieser Szene sieht man (bei Full-HD) selbst bei einer Bitrate von 15 Mbt/s noch sehr deutliche Artefakte. Die Läsung war dann, eine Variable Bitrate zu wählen. Mit der Einstellung 15Mb als Durchschnitt und 20Mb als Maximum wurde das Video nur unwesentlich größer aber die Qualität wurde viel besser. Noch höhere Bitraten bringen für mich keine optischen Verbesserungen. 

Also bleibe ich dann bei MP4, AVC/AAC und 15 Mbit variable Bitrate mit 20Mbit als Maximum. 

Also dann danke an alle hier, die mir hier geholfen haben!


----------



## RC Shad0w (6. November 2010)

ich hab nächste woche wieder 2 games zum aufnehmen, da schau ich nochmal, ob sich mit vbr das bild verbessert.

es kommt halt immer drauf an, was man zum schluss damit macht. ich bin mir gerade nichtmal ganz sicher, ob youtube mittlerweile mp4 zulässt als dateiformat. avc wäre schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Tight86 (12. November 2010)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> es kommt halt immer drauf an, was man zum schluss damit macht. ich bin mir gerade nichtmal ganz sicher, ob youtube mittlerweile mp4 zulässt als dateiformat. avc wäre schon nicht schlecht



Da ist jemand nicht ganz auf den Stand der Dinge 



> *Upload page: Optimieren deiner Video-Uploads*
> 
> *Zusammenfassung*
> Im Folgenden erhältst du eine Zusammenfassung der Audio- und  Videospezifikationen, die zum Erhalt von optimalen Ergebnissen auf  YouTube erforderlich sind.....
> ...


Also ist schliesse jetzt mal daraus, das Youtube auch durchaus mp4 "zulässt" 

Quelle: Youtube


----------



## huntertech (12. November 2010)

Könnte man so nennen


----------



## RC Shad0w (13. November 2010)

Tight86 schrieb:


> Da ist jemand nicht ganz auf den Stand der Dinge
> 
> Also ist schliesse jetzt mal daraus, das Youtube auch durchaus mp4 "zulässt"
> 
> Quelle: Youtube


wieso bin ich nicht auf dem stand der dinge?  edit: habs gecheckt...lol
1080p kann ich nicht aufnehmen, weil das mein redorder nicht macht. max 1080i, aber dann nur mit 30 frames. also lieber gleich 720p mit 60 frames

ich hatte auch gestern ein video in wmv hochgeladen mit vbr 13,5 und 20. erstens hat youtube übelste probleme das video zu verarbeiten. hat mehrer stunden gedauert. und sogar jetzt stand immernoch da, das es verarbeitet wird. und dann sieht es total ******** aus. ich render das video jetzt neu und lad es nochmal hoch, aber diesmal mit 15 mbit.
edit. siehe da. mit cbr 15 mbit brauch ich gerademal die hälfte der zeit beim rendern...


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. November 2010)

Youtube hat bei meinen HD-Zeitraffern auch immer ewig gebraucht und dann is die Qualität eben unter aller Sau gewesen. Liegt halt an deren Bitrate, die wollen ja auch Platz sparen.


----------



## RC Shad0w (13. November 2010)

ja. es war ja aber sogar schon als 720p verfügbar und trotzdem stand noch oben, das es verarbeitet wird. zudem ist mein video jetzt vesentlich kleiner. vorher 400+ mb. jetzt 338 mb bei ca 4.30 min

mal so als anregung, weil immer leute fragen, was die beste lösung für youtube ist. warum macht ihr nichtmal etwas dazu. wo vor und nachteile von den unterschiedlichen formaten besprochen werden und halt für den jeweiligen einsatzzweck die beste einstellung vorgeschlagen wird!?

wenns euch interessiert, hier ist das video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JckvjjGDKII


----------



## huntertech (13. November 2010)

Ja genau, macht doch mal so ein Einstellungsdingsda


----------

